# Mysql  cluster on FreeBSD



## paulfrottawa (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello all 

I'm experimenting with a mysql cluster. The docs mention when compiling to add these flags `make plugins=ndb plugins=max install`, and I should get the ndb_mgm (cluster manager) installed in libexec. But it don't.


----------

